# Garden flame thrower? For weeds.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Need some help finding this thing I saw before that looks like a mini flame thrower on a stick. IIRC it was used for weeds and driveway cracks weed removal. It had a fuel tank on it. Anyone know the name of this item?

I got a bit of driveway work and other areas that needs some work on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

did you read that thread on RedFlagDeals.com too?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> did you read that thread on RedFlagDeals.com too?


What thread? I'm serious on getting one for faster maintance chores. Thanks.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Paraffin flamegun?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> What thread? I'm serious on getting one for faster maintance chores. Thanks.


http://forums.redflagdeals.com/dand...er-vs-my-propane-torch-1900-degrees-d-885800/


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Paraffin flamegun?


Thanks Bumble-chan 

Had to check youtube on that one. Looks almost like what something I've seen I think on Holmes on Homes where roofers used that for tar sealing a roof.

What I remember of the device I mentioned in my OP was it was something I think like a propane torch flame.

I'd use this but my property is not large enough.  




 Song is very appropriate 

Interesting fact. Flame throwers are legal in the USA (yes I know we're north of the 49th ) as they are classified as farm tools for clearing brush. Also interestingly enough what was pointed out to me when I heard a tech show was during the chinese olympics in 2008 they showed section attacks with flamethrowers and if you check the flamethrowers used they are not the old 1915's WWI/Vietman models but modern models which makes me wonder if the China is making new flame throwers. Flame thrower technology hasn't really changed much from what I know of it from way back. It is a horrible if used as a weapon.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/dand...er-vs-my-propane-torch-1900-degrees-d-885800/


A good little chuckle there.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/dand...ane-torch-1900-degrees-d-885800/#post10759929

Aye... I've got a lot of those hard to pull out areas without lifting up up 50lb patio stone sections. I'm almost at the point of getting a 55gal drum of petrol with a pump and spot treating some areas and buy some smores to make.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I got the dandilions in the pics there but I also got some a bunch of the really REALLY bad thorn weed type. My bad in ouch mode right now and I'm working on getting some fitness going to bump up some strength but mostly it's the heat that is keeping me indoors mostly as I shut down quickly in hot temps. I tried working at night on them but the mossies are fierce this year thanks to the hot and humid temps.

Just reading some of the posts right now and I like the hot water method as it'll cost the least (well energy to boil still) but to do a 5ft x ~7-8meter side of the house will take a lot of trips in and out of the house. Also as one poster there stated I'm in the same boat with no fundage to hire out services.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*torch*

its just a reg torch with a handle that self ignites u can get it at home depot or lowes or rona in the tool section price is pretty close to what it is for sale at redflag deals , get it from home depot then try it if it doesnt work u can return it . i think these are the cats ass for lighting fireworks , no screwing around and instant flame . thats what i use mine for .
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Smoke That Weed!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> its just a reg torch with a handle that self ignites u can get it at home depot or lowes or rona in the tool section price is pretty close to what it is for sale at redflag deals , get it from home depot then try it if it doesnt work u can return it . i think these are the cats ass for lighting fireworks , no screwing around and instant flame . thats what i use mine for .
> tom


Well the surface area I've covering which is thick with weeds now (~4ft high >.<;; ) is going to cost number of bottles for sure. I've got an area of ~5ft x ~7-8meters on the side. For the driveway yah I can go that route but the side is going to empty the tank fast.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

*+*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko, I thought that was helarious too


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Well the surface area I've covering which is thick with weeds now (~4ft high >.<;; ) is going to cost number of bottles for sure. I've got an area of ~5ft x ~7-8meters on the side. For the driveway yah I can go that route but the side is going to empty the tank fast.


The propane tank ones are designed for small weeds in cracks. What you want is a weed whipper. The electric ones are pretty cheap and work well, although it helps to lop any really woody stems by hand with pruners. Next year, run a lawnmower or weed whipper over the patch now and then to keep the weeds down.

If it's fitness you're after, get a brush hook or machete. Long-handled loppers work well too, and spare your wrists, which hand pruners don't.

You could also use one of those hot air guns for stripping paint.

You could poison the lot, but you'd still have to remove the dead weeds, and it would take a lot of glyphosate (Round-Up). This herbicide is nontoxic to anything that doesn't photosynthesize, and breaks down rapidly in contact with soil. If you want something a bit more crude and longer lasting, you could salt the patch with road salt (don't let it run off into any soil you want to grow things in) or used motor oil (disgusting and carcinogenic).

If you work in evening or early morning the hot weather is more tolerable.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Step 1: Get a big kiddie pool and fill it with creme brulee.

2. Place the kiddie pool over the weeds.

3. Use the flame thrower to make the crust of the creme brulee nice and crispy.

4. Eat the creme brulee.

5. By the time you are finished eating the creme brulee, the weeds under the pool will have died from a lack of sunlight.

Sorted!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just ended up napalming some of it with a friend who had half a jar of napalm around (; that mentioned he'd give it to me when I was talking about the weeds thing. I was suprised he had that but that sticky stuff worked but very little of it. 

Thanks for the help guys. I'll check around some more and see if I can find that item.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Step 1: Get a big kiddie pool and fill it with creme brulee.
> 
> 2. Place the kiddie pool over the weeds.
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I'll check around some more and see if I can find that item.


Check out this bad boy: http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=47306&cat=2,2300,44822&ap=1


----------

